# ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th (1 boy, 2 girls born 12-16-11)



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi! I was wondering if someone could help me decide if she "is" pregnant. She would be 11 weeks. I'm really hoping so because these would be my first babies!!!!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

She needs to be a bit further along, I think at least about 3 months before they can do a pooch test :wink: I might be wrong :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

Has she freshened before?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

I don't know her previous history. (I just assumed she had freshened before) She was dry when I got her in July '11. She ran with my buck from July to the end of August when I sold him.....if you don't mind me asking, why do you ask if she's freshened before?


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

I think it's easier to tell with the ff by the udder development ( correct me if I'm wrong guys :wink: )


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

*I meant she was with my buck from July to the end of September* Her udder was like this when I got her. I'm new to all of this but I'm pretty positive she's pregnant because the buck wasn't interested in her after the first few days of putting them together. She could've been bred when I got her, I just don't know, that's why I put up the pics of her to see if someone could tell if she's possibly pregnant and if she might be further along than I think she is. She sure is BIG!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*



Stephanie said:


> I don't know her previous history. (I just assumed she had freshened before) She was dry when I got her in July '11. She ran with my buck from July to the end of August when I sold him.....if you don't mind me asking, why do you ask if she's freshened before?


If she had never freshened then I would say she is bred because I see some udder development. After they have freshened before the udder can look like a empty bag like in the udder photo so yes with FF's it is easier to tell at this point in a pregnancy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

Going by how fleshy the underside of her tail is and her "pooch" isn't tucked up, I'd say she is pregnant.
And her loose udder tells me that she's freshened more than once before....that's not udder development going on with her, just a loose udder thats not in production mode. If she was bred those first few days of being with your buck, she'd be due in December....most seasoned does will start to build their udder during the last 4 weeks of pregnancy, so check her udder for signs of firming up around the end of this month.....also, if she'll let you, you may be able to feel for kid movement by holding your palm against her belly just in front of the udder and pushing gently inward on her right side, at the end of 3 months pregnancy the kid movement will feel like flutters against your palm....by mid 4th month you can feel kicks and body parts.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

Thanks so much Liz. That's what I was wanting to hear!!!!! She won't let me touch her at all so I guess I'll have to miss feeling the babies on her  I'm sooo EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

I can see changes in her pooch and small changes in her udder!!!! :clap: I have her at 13 weeks (if she's pregnant by my buck)


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?*

So we've made it to 100 days (I guess) :leap: Does she look to be "on track" with that date? onder:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

was she with a buck before you got her? her udder looks like it's beginning to fill so i would guess she might be due within the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

It is possible. I bought her July 16th...


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

Anybody else have an opinion?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Elsie (day 107??) Question*

What is happening to her tail and what does it mean? Is that what you call "posty" legs?


----------



## echocreekranch (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

I would expect there to be a lot more udder development before you see her going "posty" or having changes in her tail. I may be wrong, don't have nearly the experience of some of the excellent breeders on here.

Jen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

Her udder is filling....and will get MUCH bigger the 24 hours before she delivers, she's not posty...you will know when she is ready and I'm betting that she was not bred by your buck but will likely deliver in the next 2-3 weeks


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

I was thinking she probably got bred before I got her. That's why I've posted so many pics of her, hoping someone might could tell me for sure. So thanks Liz!! Her udder looks flat on the pics, but it does have some puffiness(?) to it. So 2-3 weeks instead of 5 weeks :leap:

How many do you think she'll have?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

I can see the difference with her udder from the pics last Wednesday to the ones today...what I've noticed with my seasoned girls is that once I notice those changes, it's usually within the 3 weeks before they are due...and I leash breed so I know due dates and take notes from year to year as far as what happens when,,,,,of course though, each doe is different and with mine being Dairy, those udder changes could be different for your Boer doe.

It's hard to guess how many on a doe who's kidded before, those belly ligaments are weakened with each pregnancy so she could have 2 or 3 in there and maybe only one.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

She has white/creamy mucous on her vulva!!!! :leap:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

:wahoo: :leap: Yay!!! ray: for :kidred: :kidred: for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

:thumb: :hi5:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

It is an exciting time isn't it?? Hope she delivers just what you are hoping for and safely too.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

Thanks! I'm totally excited, I guess you can tell by all the pics!!!

Picture of her udder 2 days ago, then a picture of it this morning (after some discharge last night)


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

onder:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

She had yellowish discharge yesterday and she was slow at eating her grain (usually the first finished), also didn't eat much hay at all. Pretty much staying in one area of the pen.

Today she was first at finishing her grain. Ate a little more hay than yesterday, but not like she usually does, and back to the same spot as yesterday. I didn't see any discharge this morning. (She actually let me rub her on the mouth and she pulled at my pants with her teeth.)

Oh, and her udder has filled in a little more.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

I forgot to ask but why is there so much clumpy poo? She started that yesterday also....


----------



## Gracie99 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

shes due soon bc my female is due in december and your female has more udder development than mine does and more belly. so shes due soon congrats on the babies


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

Thanks...You too!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*



Stephanie said:


> I forgot to ask but why is there so much clumpy poo? She started that yesterday also....


Have you changed anything with her feed? 
Is she clean of heavy worm or cocci load?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

I haven't changed anything with her feed, she's still getting the same amount and same kind. I looked at her eyelids and they're nice and pink.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

If you haven't changed or increased the feed. Maybe kids pushing on her in a way that it is like that. I do fecal not the eyelid thing but if they look normal to you just watch that.


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

My girls have clumpy poo before they kid. 

Ou girls should be competing..


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

Freedomstarfarm: Ok Thanks!

Riot_My_Love: Really?!?! How long before they kid?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

Good Luck! Hope you get Does!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Is she pregnant?????*

Thanks milk and honey...although this time (being my first babies ever) it doesn't really matter what she has as long as they're healthy


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 5th*

Does it look like she'll wait until her due date (with my buck) Dec. 5th?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 5th*

I would say her udder looks a little fuller.... but who knows??? They have a way of teasing us ... show some discharge... then stop.. act like they're nesting.. then stop..
At least we know the kids will come sometime!
Keep us posted...


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 5th(?)*

It doesn't seem like it's ever going to get full.... :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 5th*

Believe me...that udder will definately grow! And you'll be amazed at just how much bigger it will get too.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 5th*

Do you think it's safe to say that she won't be going this week and that she probably was bred by my buck for the Dec 5th due date? (going by udder growth)


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 5th*

get another rear shot. I can't tell for sure, but looks like there is a BIG diff between this pic and the last??


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 5th*

I bet she drags this out till atleast the 5th. Is that the date from when you put her in with your buck or when you saw him mount her? Is she a boer alpine cross?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 5th*

_momma B_ I will have to get another pic tomorrow

This is the date that I put her with my buck. This was the first goat he had ever seen, he did mount her, but I'm not sure if he did the job or not! :scratch: It's looking like he did....LOL

I'm not sure what breed she is, but was thinking boer/alpine or boer/nubian. :shrug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 5th*



Stephanie said:


> How long before they kid?


Our doe had normal berries until the morning of the day she kidded. But we had one have it a day and a half before kidding. Can't wait to see your kids! Hope they are does! ray: :kidred:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 5th*

Here's the pic _momma B_
Thanks _Lost Prairie_!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 5th*

She looks right on target..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

Big change from last week to this week :leap:

Bad news for me though, I was recounting her due date for some reason yesterday, and I figured her due date (with my buck) wrong :hair: :doh: Her due date is actually Dec 15th. Does she look on track with that due date?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

She has talked to me all day...passing by the windows, she'd baa....open the door, she'd baa......


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

Awww sounds like she is close! Have you checked her ligaments? Any discharge? Sometimes my girls discharge before kidding, sometimes they don't. Usually best sign for me is tight udder <strutted> and no tail ligaments.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

What was the date you put her with the buck?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

She's not a tame goat unfortunately  I'm not allowed to touch her. She had some discharge on November 9th and a yellowish discharge on Nov 14th, but haven't seen anything since.

I got her in July and put her with my buck July 18th. She could've been bred when I got her :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

With not knowing for sure...the day she was actually bred....it is so stressful waiting it out.....hang in there.... :hug:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

Well the good thing is that I know she shouldn't go past Dec 20th, which would be day 155 from the time she was with my buck.

When/if the discharge comes back is it when they're beginning labor or a few days ahead of time??

And you're right, it is stressful "not knowing for sure". I want to be there when she has them!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*



> When/if the discharge comes back is it when they're beginning labor or a few days ahead of time??


 :hug:

A doe late in pregnancy... can have a discharge....a month or so before they kid.....if you see alot of white or an amber tube like discharge ...it may be getting closer..... Watch her tailhead... it will drop alot and she will have sunken in hip bones and around the tailbone area.....you may also see her getting posty (the back legs will look real straight)....up and down....you can feel for ligs but... they can come and go.... She may go off feed ...stand offish while other goats are eating....or want to be by herself all of a sudden getting up and down(nesting)...or she might be very verbal talking to her belly.......she may become more affectionate or wanting to be left alone..... :hug:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

This is a great reference for labor signs:
http://www.jackmauldin.com/management/d ... _labor.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*



> This is a great reference for labor signs:


 :thumb:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

Thanks!

She has discharge today!!!!! Just curious as to why it's yellow instead of white?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

yellow/ amber discharge is generally son before they give birth. Sounds like she may kid soon.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

I have a pic I can upload if you don't mind looking at it...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

happy to take a look.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

Discharge from today


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

I barely see anything there. Was that all there was?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

When is she due?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

There was a little more than that but she swiped it away before I could get a picture of it. If she was bred by my buck she will be due Dec 15th.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

Could you post a pic with her udder?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

Day 150 is tomorrow :clap:

Monday she started getting friendly and letting me pet her, then on Tuesday she was all over me wanting to be petted. Her udder started filling (more)yesterday and then today it was even bigger but not yet tight. I did see her smell her pee earlier and she raised her lip smelling it. :shrug:

No discharge so far this week...her discharge has been very little to date. :scratch: I was expecting to see a lot more discharge being tomorrow is her due date.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

:stars: Whooo Hoooo good luck!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

:hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

Can you check her ligaments.. around her tail ?? That is a pretty good "predictor" of impending kidding...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th*

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th (IN LABOR!!!!)*

I went out to check on her to find her hunching up with contractions....I'm guessing she's getting the babies into position?? Or is this considered pushing? It's dark so I can't really tell whats going on....I shined the flashlight so I know there is NO bubble. How long can contractions last before pushing starts?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th (IN LABOR!!!!)*

Triplets!!! will post pics later


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th (IN LABOR!!!!)*

:leap: Congrats!!! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th (IN LABOR!!!!)*

Congratulations! :stars: Can't wait for pics!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th (IN LABOR!!!!)*

 Congrats! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th (IN LABOR!!!!)*

Ok where are the pics?? I can nto waite also. WE LOVE PICTURES.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th (IN LABOR!!!!)*

Oh triplets.....CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th (IN LABOR!!!!)*

Congrats! :applaud: :leap: Can't wait for pics! So what gender are they?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th (IN LABOR!!!!)*

A big congrats....can't wait for the pics....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th (IN LABOR!!!!)*

Congratulations!!

Pics! Pics! We need Pics!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th (IN LABOR!!!!)*

Congrats!!! Somehow I missed this thread before, but..... I'M HERE NOW AND WE NEED PICSSSSS!!!!!!!!  :stars: Are they doelings, bucklings, or both?


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: ~Elsie~ Due Dec. 15th (IN LABOR!!!!)*

Congrats! :leap: I am adding my voice to the cry for pictures.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

:kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 

Sorry it has taken me so long to post pics of my new babies....but here they are :lovey:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh Man... how cute are they!?! Is that their momma in your avatar? cause they look just like her! Very sweet kids... Congratulations!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

nice kids!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks! The doe in the avatar is not the mom....although she's due in February!

Looking for names for the little girl in the pic by herself, if you have any suggestions. I named the black girl "Star" because of the white dot on her forehead. I won't be able to keep the boy so I'm not going to name him.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Very nice!!

What about Moon? Moon & Star. It does look like a little moonspot on her face too.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That doeling is just darling  A huge congrats on your new babies! :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are adorable.....  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, they are SO cute!!!  Hmmm names for the little doeling, Moonlight, MoonRiver, Moonshine, or, my favorite, Moonshadow.


----------

